
Why Are so Many Babies Born around 8:00 A.M.? - DamonHD
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/sa-visual/why-are-so-many-babies-born-around-8-00-a-m/?WT.mc_id=SA_TW_BIO_BLOG_INFO&sf90723294=1
======
andrewwharton
TLDR; Because that's when c-sections are scheduled.

~~~
lloydjatkinson
Well that saved me reading a pointless article.

------
derfnugget
As a male, the most common time for me to drop 6lbs in one sitting is 8am.
Related?

